# Today a woman said there was "definitely something wrong" with me



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Today at work, a woman said there was "definitely something wrong" with me, because I like reptiles and inverts. I said there were lots of people who liked reptiles and inverts, and that there is nothing wrong with that; and she just looked disgusted and shook her head. People have said things like that before, "oh dear I can't imagine you have many boyfriends" etc. 

Well I'm sorry, but if you need "many" sexual partners and the latest fashion or hairdo in order to be happy, then maybe you need to look in the mirror and see who's got something wrong with them then?

Man.. People can be so shallow and closed-minded, and I feel bad for them, being disgusted by the living world around us must make life difficult.


Sorry if this thread is in the wrong section; I just wanted to rant to people who would understand!

Grr

On a happy note, I am hoping to expect a couple of egg sacs in a few months- woop woop!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, in one ear and out the other as they say!!

Who cares what anyone else thinks, you keep them for the love and joy of keeping them, what's it got to do with anyone else, especially this woman.

Best thing for me about keeping inverts and snakes is that my mother point blank refuses to visit, she says I need a nice normal hobby, I told her I have a nice normal hobby, should've got them years ago :lol2:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, in one ear and out the other as they say!!
> 
> Who cares what anyone else thinks, you keep them for the love and joy of keeping them, what's it got to do with anyone else, especially this woman.
> 
> Best thing for me about keeping inverts and snakes is that my mother point blank refuses to visit, should've got them years ago :lol2:


I don't care what people think of me, its just frustrating that these people are adults teaching the younger generation. We need to be educating kids about the amazing aspects of our world, and how to care for it, not telling them that its disgusting and wrong. 
We're supposed to be moving forward and caring more about our environment, but people still can't accept the other living creatures that share our planet with us!
It's awful!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> I don't care what people think of me, its just frustrating that these people are adults teaching the younger generation. We need to be educating kids about the amazing aspects of our world, and how to care for it, not telling them that its disgusting and wrong.
> We're supposed to be moving forward and caring more about our environment, but people still can't accept the other living creatures that share our planet with us!
> It's awful!


Completely agree!! 

I don't care either what people think, some of my family/friends are like oh your a bit weird etc etc and some don't mind at all and even seem interested. When my friends/family visit with their kids the first thing they want to go and look at are my spiders and snakes, they're just so fascinated with them & when they visit on feeding night they're just so amazed.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Embrace our differences,

and give not a :censor: what others think of you.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Completely agree!!
> 
> I don't care either what people think, some of my family/friends are like oh your a bit weird etc etc and some don't mind at all and even seem interested. When my friends/family visit with their kids the first thing they want to go and look at are my spiders and snakes, they're just so fascinated with them & when they visit on feeding night they're just so amazed.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean, kids have a natural curiosity for things, so we just need to make sure we teach them the right things. 
Unfortunately some people don't teach the right things...


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean, kids have a natural curiosity for things, so we just need to make sure we teach them the right things.
> *Unfortunately some people don't teach the right things*...


It a shame as these people aren't really giving kids the best they can, kids are like sponges and absorb everything they learn.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

In answer to the "how will you find a partner" thing...

If someone wanted me but couldn't accept my bugs they could fly away because if they loved me, they would love all of me and that includes accepting my hobbies.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

angelgirls29 said:


> In answer to the "how will you find a partner" thing...
> 
> If someone wanted me but couldn't accept my bugs they could fly away because if they loved me, they would love all of me and that includes accepting my hobbies.


Precisely! I wouldn't date someone if they didn't share my interests.. Thankfully my boyfriend likes exotics too so the more spiders the merrier in this house! Haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I find people do this a lot to spark a reaction


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I get some at work who just totally freak out, men and women alike.
I get some who initially are freaked out but then start to ask questions and take a real interest - those ones I'll give more time to and explain how fascinating and enjoyable my T's are but I'll also explain that yeah they're not a particularly interactive pet and most of the time don't actually do a lot. If they stay interested then I have a couple of moults in boxes in my desk that I'll show them and talk about (My desks locked at night, I'd dread to think a nosey cleaner might have a heart attack!).
There's others at work who have (or their family has) reptiles but so far I'm not aware of any other T keepers.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people are so dumb. Don't feel bad, just feel sorry for them for being so narrow minded. It's annoying, but... HATERS GON' HATE! :war:

Hahaha, nice one with the egg sac though. :2thumb:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

EffyDaydream said:


> Some people are so dumb. Don't feel bad, just feel sorry for them for being so narrow minded. It's annoying, but... HATERS GON' HATE! :war:
> 
> Hahaha, nice one with the egg sac though. :2thumb:


Haha thanks!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

If having amazing pets and an appreciation for the often overlooked creatures is weird I don't want to be normal.


----------



## GoGoplata (Aug 30, 2012)

Frankly, if you don't enjoy watching a snake devour a massive rat, then there is something truly wrong with you.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

People think there's something wrong with me as well, and there right.... 
I'm ok with it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mortalitis (Dec 20, 2012)

Girl at work told me I will never find a girlfriend keeping spiders. I just looked her in the eye and said that was a pretty shallow. Don't know if that was the right word but she knew what I meant. I dread to think what I would say to someone who made me choose between them or my pets.

Other people think I am weird and say I should just get a dog or hamster, I tell them to do one or quit the whole 'stop liking what I don't like' act. Saying that, most say in jest.

On the kids front my niece always wants to look at my spiders, even if she is a little scared lol. At least she may not grow up thinking that exotics are bad/weird.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you work with this woman?


----------



## Mortalitis (Dec 20, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Do you work with this woman?


me? Not really, she is in another department and was on the same table as me during lunch. I've known her a long time but that comment struck a particular nerve with me.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Mortalitis said:


> me? Not really, she is in another department and was on the same table as me during lunch. I've known her a long time but that comment struck a particular nerve with me.


Have you got any old molts lying about, I don't know if you T keepers keep molts but if you do, just spread the around her work area, :censor: her day up.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

mrkeda said:


> Have you got any old molts lying about, I don't know if you T keepers keep molts but if you do, just spread the around her work area, :censor: her day up.



A really intelligent thing to do. . . . . . Not.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> A really intelligent thing to do. . . . . . Not.


A really intelligent thing to do, well not even a really intelligent thing would be to 
1) Not use an out date 'Not' joke from the 90's 
2) Don't take everything people say on here too seriously, unless of course you're %100 sure they aren't joking.

Don't read this as offensive though, I 'respect' you as a fellow forumite as you do post some helpful stuff.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

why use molts when you can use the real thing:2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

My friends/brothers always call me a freak probs doesnt help that i always have mad coloured hair/tattoos/piercings and even more so now i have inverts :lol2: They do it in jest but I dont like being normal anyway its boring! 

I have had the comment of why cant you have normal pets like a cat or dog to which i reply i have 4!  that normally shuts them up

My boss in work loves it when i get new stuff delivered hes always asking me to open it so he can see, the manager isnt too amused as she is petrified of them but she gets on with it.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, that is hardly the most disappointing intolerance and stupidity that is prevalent in our society... its just one of many idiotic things I hear people say all the time...


----------



## Emma10 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got it more with the Rats, and my rat tattoo. Becuase rats are disgusting vermin, obviously :roll:

People seem ok with reps... so far.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I personally think it is great that more women are getting into herps and inverts :thumb:

... and I'm currently single so if any of you "freaky" women want to date a herpetologist who also has a reasonable collection of tarantulas.... :flrt:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

PDR said:


> Well I personally think it is great that more women are getting into herps and inverts :thumb:
> 
> ... and I'm currently single so if any of you "freaky" women want to date a herpetologist who also has a reasonable collection of tarantulas.... :flrt:


Bet your single coz you have some weird hobby don't ya!? like stamp collecting :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

(JOKING)


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Emma10 said:


> I got it more with the Rats, and my rat tattoo. Becuase rats are disgusting vermin, obviously :roll:
> 
> People seem ok with reps... so far.


We used to get it with our rats too, I used to just say that you haven't lived unless you've had a face full of huge rat balls


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I've started working saturdays in a country store for some extra cash, and we sell rat and mouse poison there, and if people know i have rats they're like UGH THATS DISGUSTING... 
My rats are lovely they know tricks 

Im totally not bothered when people tell me there's something wrong with me or whatever other stupid things they have to say; its when people say there's something wrong with the animals that it annoys me. 

Mind you, I can't imagine the animals have many nice things to say about humans either. "Bitches stole our rainforest" I would imagine


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> I don't care what people think of me, its just frustrating that these people are adults teaching the younger generation. We need to be educating kids about the amazing aspects of our world, and how to care for it, not telling them that its disgusting and wrong.
> We're supposed to be moving forward and caring more about our environment, but people still can't accept the other living creatures that share our planet with us!
> It's awful!


I've had my grandad's girlfriend who lives around 5 doors up threatening me with pest control, shouting at the top of her voice that I was disturbed etc and I'm uneducated, you name it, it was said. This women doesn't know me by the way. I've had tarantulas for at least 3 years now and she only found out 1 year ago. So if they were going to kill her and escape etc like she claims... Wouldn't they of done it by now lol. 

People are different and if they were such bad things then stores wouldn't sell them. Ignore her and anyone else or just say 'fair advise, but maybe someone else is interested as I'm not' sounds rude but really they are rude for butting in to someones life. 

I'd understand for most of the complaints if you had them outside and carrying them everywhere etc. They have nothing else better to do.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I must admit I've whipped my Mensa membership card out before now... :lol2:
(Not saying that some people are thick - on either side of the arguement - but it shuts them up when they call me stupid...)

Sometimes I wish my animals would escape and harm my neighbours but a 1" sling ain't gonna do much damage and I wouldn't think about harming my animals... It's just a daydream.

But, just like other stuff, what happens in my place, stays in my place 
(And they wouldn't comment on that so...)


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Well said, lol :2thumb:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

The worst offender I know is my Mum. :bash: She's in her 80s, and every time - EVERY TIME - she sees me I get the same old speech about how she always thought I liked animals, and she's surprised to see me keeping those poor things in those tiny little tanks, and she can't see the point anyway, I mean, it's not as though you can cuddle them, is it? Last time she said this I was sitting there with Pudden', my red blood python, in my lap. :banghead:

Next time she comes to stay I think I might let a couple of my larger, more harmless T's loose in her bedroom, and when she complains, tell her I thought she wanted them to have more space...


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> Bet your single coz you have some weird hobby don't ya!? like stamp collecting :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> (JOKING)


I'm not a stamp collector but I do have some nice sets featuring reptiles and Mark O'Shea gave me a framed King Cobra stamp as a present one year :thumb:

I'm not your typical guy... you won't find me down the pub of a weekend with the lads watching bloody football.

I like outdoors type stuff and cycling... my "sport" is rifle target / clay pigeon shooting and I like off-roading etc. Photography and gadgets are my other interests.... and of course anything reptile / animal related.... used to do horse riding and rock climbing but its finding the time these days.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

if your with barclays bank get your spiders pics on your card like i have done:2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Theevilreddevil said:


> if your with barclays bank get your spiders pics on your card like i have done:2thumb:
> 
> image


I've done exactly the same, got a P metallica on mine  The wifey has got one of the dogs on hers.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

PDR said:


> I'm not a stamp collector but I do have some nice sets featuring reptiles and Mark O'Shea gave me a framed King Cobra stamp as a present one year :thumb:
> 
> I'm not your typical guy... you won't find me down the pub of a weekend with the lads watching bloody football.
> 
> I like outdoors type stuff and cycling... my "sport" is rifle target / clay pigeon shooting and I like off-roading etc. Photography and gadgets are my other interests.... and of course anything reptile / animal related.... used to do horse riding and rock climbing but its finding the time these days.


Down the pub watchin football on a weekend is where you would find me :lol2: I think I should of been a boy!!


----------



## Snakemansteve (Feb 13, 2013)

The next time someone voices there opinion on how strange you are to keep exotic pets, just explain to them that you use your hobby as a social filter to make friends only with smart educated people and your hobby helps to weed out the ignorant masses with low IQ. I have found that this usually leaves them speechless and confused.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Snakemansteve said:


> The next time someone voices there opinion on how strange you are to keep exotic pets, just explain to them that you use your hobby as a social filter to make friends only with smart educated people and your hobby helps to weed out the ignorant masses with low IQ. I have found that this usually leaves them speechless and confused.


Thats brilliant, I might just use it...


----------



## LadyDay (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a comment that made me giggle yesterday!

My mother called me yesterday to pass on some "great" advice. She had told one of the elderly ladies she works with that I keep snakes and the lady had been rather concerned for my mental well-being and said that I really should get on with having some children instead! :lol2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

LadyDay said:


> I had a comment that made me giggle yesterday!
> 
> My mother called me yesterday to pass on some "great" advice. She had told one of the elderly ladies she works with that I keep snakes and the lady had been rather concerned for my mental well-being and said that I really should get on with having some children instead! :lol2:


:lol2: id rather have a house full of pets than kids!! they are less hassle!


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

LadyDay said:


> I had a comment that made me giggle yesterday!
> 
> My mother called me yesterday to pass on some "great" advice. She had told one of the elderly ladies she works with that I keep snakes and the lady had been rather concerned for my mental well-being and said that I really should get on with having some children instead! :lol2:


Haha, oh dear! I hate children... I'd much rather have all my pets!


----------



## LadyDay (Dec 8, 2012)

EffyDaydream said:


> Haha, oh dear! I hate children... I'd much rather have all my pets!


Well, I'd like to have a kid or two someday, but snakes hardly excludes kids.
I think maybe the lovely elderly women figured that when, like me, you're a 26 year old woman, and in a long term relationship even, you should really be focusing all your energy on producing some offspring, rather than wasting time with dangerous, slimy, strange pets (cornsnakes. Hihi). A woman with snakes couldn't possibly get a man to have kids with her (actually the boyfriend is rather fond of the little snakies).

Guess I'll en up an old, childless spinster... The crazy snake lady!!! :lol2:


----------



## LadyDay (Dec 8, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> :lol2: id rather have a house full of pets than kids!! they are less hassle!


My mom was quite amused too by the way. She's a little scared of big snakes, but she shows a lot of interest and always asks how they are doing and questions about how they "work" because she knows how passionate I am about them. I love my mommy!


----------



## kes2463 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone can act like sheep & keep a dog/cat but it takes a special person to keep spids & appreciate their wonderous nature. 
I too have moults at work & photos with scientific name/common name & country of origin underneth it as teaching aids to my collegues (2000 people) when they ask (& they do).
I've grown our ranks by a few & even loaned out some of my babies as well as taking them into the works childcare place & the local primary school. 
Rarely do I get called wierd but when I do I tell them that I am proud to be different to them & they should experience the world a bit more not just travel to the next village & back.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I often get told there's something wrong with me, or I'm weird... I just agree :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

LadyDay said:


> Well, I'd like to have a kid or two someday, but snakes hardly excludes kids.
> I think maybe the lovely elderly women figured that when, like me, you're a 26 year old woman, and in a long term relationship even, you should really be focusing all your energy on producing some offspring, rather than wasting time with dangerous, slimy, strange pets (cornsnakes. Hihi). A woman with snakes couldn't possibly get a man to have kids with her (actually the boyfriend is rather fond of the little snakies).
> 
> Guess I'll en up an old, childless spinster... The crazy snake lady!!! :lol2:


Well theres no hope for me :lol2: i will end up the crazy old cat lady my brothers say ill be!! :crazy: im single and 28 and have no intentions of having any kids anytime soon, i have my nieces and god kids that i can spend time with and then give them back when they annoy me! :lol2:


----------



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

Snakemansteve said:


> The next time someone voices there opinion on how strange you are to keep exotic pets, just explain to them that you use your hobby as a social filter to make friends only with smart educated people and your hobby helps to weed out the ignorant masses with low IQ. I have found that this usually leaves them speechless and confused.


Best comment of the thread. Hat's off, that's text book! Could add that little or no interest in Earth's biology could lead to a particularly dull & meaningless outlook on life. Yeah, confused alright, yep, I just insulted you, work it out. :bash:


----------



## DeathByDrum (Mar 4, 2012)

Wouldn't worry too much. I've worked with plenty of people who say that they don't understand spider/reptile keeping and it should be banned because it's dangerous - they then usually get completely peed off when I point out that several people a year die from dog attacks in the UK alone and how a cat can do a lot more physical damage than most snakes.

Truth is, a lot of people hold opinions that aren't their own or based on personal experience but rather based on what society as a whole deems to be the norm - which as we all know, doesn't necessarily equate to being correct by any means.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

went into wilkinsons today and they had some faunariums cheap so i bought one! in the queue an older lady behind me said "oh that looks like a strange container what are you putting in it?" i told her a tarantula and her face went white and said "oooh i thought you were using it for food, why would you want them theyre nasty things" i was horrified!!!! stupid ignorant people!


----------

